# Looking for halloween LOR sequences



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey. I am going to be uploading all mine this week. They will be on my site if you are interested in them. Of course free of charge I believe in sharing.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

bwolcott said:


> Hey. I am going to be uploading all mine this week. They will be on my site if you are interested in them. Of course free of charge I believe in sharing.



*That is very cool of you. Do you mind If I take a look? I believe in sharing too thats what makes this place so great!!*


----------



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *That is very cool of you. Do you mind If I take a look? I believe in sharing too thats what makes this place so great!!*



Dont mind at all. Have at them. Ill try to start adding them today... Check later.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

I have one completed now. But dont know how to put it on my website
or post it on here.


----------



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

Calloween said:


> I have one completed now. But dont know how to put it on my website
> or post it on here.


So what song is it? All i see you have in the lms is "05 Track 5.wma"

Are you going to upload the music as well?


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

bwolcott said:


> So what song is it? All i see you have in the lms is "05 Track 5.wma"
> 
> Are you going to upload the music as well?


Its the halloween theme song.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

The music is on there now.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

How do you download them?


----------



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

Well only got one uploaded lastnight. Sorry Ill get the rest done this week. 

Calloween - not sure what you mean by converting them?


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

bwolcott said:


> Well only got one uploaded lastnight. Sorry Ill get the rest done this week.
> 
> Calloween - not sure what you mean by converting them?


Im asking how do you add the music back into the sequence?


----------

